# Alice Munro



## spartan928 (Oct 25, 2013)

If anyone is interested in investigating this author. I hadn't even heard of her until she was awarded the Pulitzer Prize for Literature this year and I started checking out her stories.

Alice Munro stories

Not the fiction I usually go after, but the style and grace of her writing is exceptional and worth a look.


----------



## ppsage (Oct 25, 2013)

This is the best Nobel literature choice in my lifetime.

Great link! Look at all those free audio files too.


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2013)

I would like to put in a word for her as well. A short story specialist who chose a publisher who promised not to pressure her for a novel. She had four children as well and was once quoted as saying that she had never written a novel because she didn't have the time.  An excellent Nobel choice in any case.


----------

